# Dryer Moisture



## Blueprint (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello gang,
I was wondering if someone could help me with my dryer problem. It will dry clothes, but it take 3 full cycles to do so. There is a heave build up of moister in the front panel just past the lint trap.

Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the exhaust vent clear? When you're drying clothes, have you checked outside to make sure the exhaust is flowing strong?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Blueprint said:


> Hello gang,
> I was wondering if someone could help me with my dryer problem. It will dry clothes, but it take 3 full cycles to do so. There is a heave build up of moister in the front panel just past the lint trap.
> 
> Any idea?
> Thanks


 You need to clean the dryer and vent pipe, that is why you have a build up of moisture.


----------



## Blueprint (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll try the vent from the outside. Thats the only thing I havent tried yet. I'll give it a shot Tue and let you guys know. Thanks for the responces.


----------



## yudamann (Jun 27, 2006)

Check your flex exhaust duct. Sometimes it sags and creates a trap similar to a p-trap in your drain lines. The moist air condenses and collects in the lower portion of this inadvertent trap and eventually blocks air flow so that the drying process is slowed or blocked entirely. This can happen also in a metal dryer exhaust duct under the house if it is allowed to sag.


----------

